# Tour über Hermannsweg und Wiehenkamm, suche Tipps für geeignete Unterkunft unterwegs!



## rigger (12. Januar 2009)

Ich möchte im Juni/Juli ne Tour über den Hermannsweg zu den Externsteinen und dann über Porta über den Wiehenkamm machen, und dann richtung Osnabrück zurück radeln.
Ich könnte allerdings noch ein paar Tipps für Bikerfreundliche Hotels/Pensionen und Gaststätten/Imbisse wo man unterwegs einkehren kann.
Wanderkarten in 1:50000 hab ich mir schon besorgt. In Bielefeld kann ich bei ner Tante von mir unterkommen.

Für ein paar Tipps von euch wäre ich dankbar!!

gruß Nils


----------



## Folki (12. Januar 2009)

rigger schrieb:


> Ich möchte im Juni/Juli ne Tour über den Hermannsweg zu den Externsteinen und dann über Porta über den Wiehenkamm machen, und dann richtung Osnabrück zurück radeln.
> Ich könnte allerdings noch ein paar Tipps für Bikerfreundliche Hotels/Pensionen und Gaststätten/Imbisse wo man unterwegs einkehren kann.
> Wanderkarten in 1:50000 hab ich mir schon besorgt. In Bielefeld kann ich bei ner Tante von mir unterkommen.
> 
> ...




Bielefeld gibt es doch garnicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FT-HBM (12. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

doch, es gibt Bielefeld nachweislich. Wenn man auf der A2 der Beschilderung glauben darf!

mfg
ft-hbm


----------



## -=FJ=- (12. Januar 2009)

Natürlich gibt es Bielefeld!!!
(Und glaubt nicht ich bin einer von DENEN )


----------



## rigger (12. Januar 2009)

Danke für eure konstruktiven Beiträge!!!


----------



## FT-HBM (12. Januar 2009)

Sorry für off-topic!

jetzt aber mal im Ernst, da Du die Externsteine erwähnt hast, hier mal ein paar Vorschläge. In Horn an der B1 gibt es das "Gasthaus" Waldschlößchen (liegt auf halbem Weg zw. den Externsteinen und Silberbachtal bzw. Velmerstot). In Holzhausen-Externsteine gibt es auch mehrere Unterkünfte (Hotel Weber, Bärenstein oder Café Waldesruh). Einfach mal die Touristinfo von Horn-Bad Meinberg anrufen und abklären, wie das mit der "Bikerfreundlichkeit" aussieht. Da dort aber auch immer Biker unterwegs sind kann das nicht so schlecht sein.

mfg
ft-hbm


----------



## rigger (3. Februar 2009)

hat sonst noch einer Tipps für mich entlang des Teutos und Wiehenkamm?


----------



## Fatboy-HF (3. Februar 2009)

rigger schrieb:


> hat sonst noch einer Tipps für mich entlang des Teutos und Wiehenkamm?




Hallo,

In Porta Westfalica(Wiehenkamm) gibt es einige bikefreundliche Betriebe
(Weserradweg).In Rödinghausen(Wiehenkamm) befindet sich am Waldrand
eine nette Jugendherberge.Einkehrmöglichkeiten gibt es zwei nahe
Porta Westfalica am Kammweg.

Viel Spass bei deiner Tour

Torsten


----------



## ohropax (19. März 2009)

Hallo Nils,

ich komme aus der Gegend und kann (nebem dem Bestätigen des bereits gesagten) folgendes mitteilen.

1. Der Weg Wittekindsweg kreuzt (im Gegensatz zum Hermannsweg) nie Stadt- oder Ortskerne.

2. Verpflegung in Form von Edeka/Supermarkt/Bäcker findest du in greifbarer Nähe zum Weg in PortaWestfalica, Schnathorst, Oberbauerschaft/KahleWart, Rödinghausen, BadEssen und Ostercappeln

3. Speziell auf Bikes ausgerüstete Unterkunften gibt es nicht, halbwegs günstig direkt am Weg übernachten kannst du in Lübbecke/www.wiehen-therme.com, PreussischOldendorf/www.forsthaus-limberg.de

4. Zumindest ein vernünftiges Cafe liegt direkt am weg in Schnathost/www.cafe-waldkristall.de

5. Von Porta bis Schathorst ists relativ easy, erst danach kommen die Hömes, zwecks Einteilung der Kräfte/Nächtigungen zu bedenken.

6. Vor Bergkirchen gibt es einen sehr netten ca 1km langen Singletrail parallel zu Kammweg, durchschnittlich leichtes Gefälle daher eher flowig. Der Einstieg ist wie folgt: Nach der Lutternschen Egge (das ist die erste richtige Strasse quer durch den Berg, links des Wegs liegt das gleichnamige Jugendheim) führt der Weg wieder steil auf dem Kamm hinauf, oben angekommen steht nach wenigen Metern (200m?) links eine Bank zum Pausieren und dort geht schräg nach Links der Trail los. Der Hauptweg verläuft dann erstmal parallel in Sichtweite. Auf diesem Trail kann man mit überqueren einiger Querwege ca 1km fahren bis man in Bergkirchen wieder am Waldrand rauskommt. Rechts im Dorfkern ist dann wieder der Wittekindsweg und eine Karte zur Orientierung.

PS: Sofern du die Tour noch fahren möchtest kannst dich ja mal melden, ich könnte dich evtl ein Stück begleiten.

Grüsse,
Marcus


----------

